# Hunting ammo?



## reesy

Hey, im new to slingshot hunting and i was wondering what the best type of ammo to use is?? ive heard that hex nuts are a cheap type of ammo but not sure how good they are for small game such as rabbits?? , also what are stones like?
cheers


----------



## NightKnight

While most any metal projectile will work, you want the heaviest metal in the smallest form. A lead ball is probably the best, and most reasonably priced option. Steel balls are also very good. You probably want to stick with spheres until you get good, as oddly shaped projectiles can effect accuracy.


----------



## reesy

thanks, what size steel balls are preffered?? because the one in my local store only do 1/4 inch.


----------



## ZDP-189

Personally I'd prioritise mass, as the primary action of killing is blunt trauma to the head or torso. You want upwards of 7g, even for the smallest game; more for the hardy squirrel or a larger animal like a hare. You also need a level of hardness equivalent to metal, glass, or rock. Density is important too, but stone, rock or glass at 2.6g/cm[sup]3[/sup] is sufficient. Steel at 7.9g/cm[sup]3[/sup] or lead at 11.4g/cm[sup]3[/sup] makes sense if you plan to penetrate rather than bludgeon. Accuracy is at least as important as how hard you hit. Remember you need to be able to kill without causing unnecessary suffering. You need to be able to hit what you plan to, confidently and repeatably before hunting.

Be sure you know and stay within the law.


----------



## reesy

http://www.surplusstore.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/30/products_id/116 , sorry for my ignorance... will these be ok?


----------



## ZDP-189

reesy said:


> http://www.surplusst...products_id/116 , sorry for my ignorance... will these be ok?


As Marcus says below, it's better than .25 steel, but you'd be better off with heavier. FYR, .450" is about 11.5mm or 7g, so we're all singing the same tune.


----------



## marcus sr

go for 12mm steel or 11mm lead,you cant go wrong mate,just get some acuracy about you first


----------



## reesy

ok, where could i get 12mm steel? somewhere in surrey or around london??


----------



## reesy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Catapult-Slingshot-Ammo-12mm-Chrome-Steel-Balls-Bearings-Hunters-/170725446151 these should be fine then i think?


----------



## ZDP-189

Looks good to me.

But that vendor is sketchy. He sells pirated slingshot designs. e.g. item 180775488831


----------



## reesy

hmmmm, he does... but then again he is a top rated seller with 99.9% possitive feedback


----------



## reesy

also, flat bands or tubes?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I'd give you 50 ish 12mm steel for that price


----------



## The Lard

reesy said:


> ok, where could i get 12mm steel? somewhere in surrey or around london??


Try these mate they sell all sizes 
It is £12 + vat per 1000 9.5 steel 
I was quoted £24+ vat per 1000 12mm and delivery was £5 next dayhttp://www.atlasball.co.uk/stainless_steel_balls.htm


----------



## reesy

k, thanks but how do the 9.5's compare with the 12's?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

reesy said:


> k, thanks but how do the 9.5's compare with the 12's?


I use 9.5 all the time; I hunt squirrels, rabbits, pidgeons, etc. But you have to be a better shot.


----------



## reesy

what if im not a better shot?


----------



## Hrawk

reesy said:


> what if im not a better shot?


Practise more. Becoming a good shot should be your first priority before you even consider hunting.


----------



## ZDP-189

reesy said:


> what if im not a better shot?


Register for a shotgun certificate?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

practice practice practice ...


----------



## fishjunkie

i use rocks and pratice a lot


----------



## reesy

yeh, dont worry guys, i have no intentions of hunting yet (as i wouldnt want to injure anything and not kill it and things like that due to my lack of ability) i just wanted an idea so i well, know what to practise with so ill be accustomed to the weight and size.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

ZDP-189 said:


> what if im not a better shot?


Register for a shotgun certificate?
[/quote]


----------



## cheese

go on youtube and look up how to make ballistic jelly?then buy some clay and make your own ammo.start with a one gram ball and make the next one a gram heavier up till you make a 100 gram ball.let them dry then shoot them at the ballistic jelly and see which one works best with your slingshot.then go online and buy steel ammo that is the same weight as the clay ammo that worked best.


----------

